# Newb with another XDm



## CDKJudoka (Dec 4, 2014)

Hey guys,

I had an XDm 5.25 that I traded away for a Sig P229 in .40. While I don't regret getting the Sig in the trade, I always regretted losing the XDm. After picking up a few other pieces, like an RIA Compact 1911, and a Beretta Storm Compact, I moved away from them to other guns. I traded the RIA for a Canik55 Stingray-C in desert tan and absolutely love it. I had the Storm for a few months and never quite warmed up to it. I felt the grip was too small for me and was on the hunt for something to replace it.

I was in the Market for a Sig SP2022 but was never able to get my hands on one in FDE. Since that never happened, I almost went to the dark side and contemplated a Glock 19, since quite a few of my friends drink that Koolaid. Then I walk into my LGS today to see what he has and I see this in his case.










This has been the unicorn XDm I had always wanted, but could never get my hands on. OD Green XDm 3.8 in .40 S&W. After a little hemming and hawing, I was able to get the owner to trade it to me for the Beretta. All said and done, I paid $250 OTD for it. I took a loss on the Storm, but not too bad. I guess the fact that I can have 16+1 of .40 available softened the blow greatly.


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice piece. Congrats!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

Ahhhhh, very nice !!


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Enjoy your new pistol.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice XDm OP! Like the color too! Welcome to the forum. :mrgreen:


----------

